# 04-05-06 Differences



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

I know the obvious differences but can anyone lay out what exactly all the differences between the 2004-2005-and 2006 GTO's are?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2004- LS1 350hp 365lbs-ft tq. Flat hood, single side exit dual exhust, 4l60e auto.
2005- LS2 400hp 400lbs-ft tq, Hood, Split dual exhaust, stronger diff, stonger driveshaft, bigger front brakes, red calipers, vented rear disk. 18in rims available, 2 1/2 exhaust, gauge font changed, 4l65E auto.
2006- Same as 05 has black tail lights, door lock switch in center console, lighted stering wheel controls.


----------



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

as far as the suspension goes, are they all the same?


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i have the 5.7L 04 black but it dosnt have the exost on one side i have the dual like the 6.0.


----------



## LUVMYGTHO (Nov 12, 2007)

You must have either the SAP package or someone did a little conversion on the exhaust.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Chris Draper said:


> as far as the suspension goes, are they all the same?


Yup.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Only other differences are some colors only available in certain years. Don't know all the details, other than Spice Red was only offered in '06, and Yellow wasn't. Later.
JC


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

there were also just a handfull of 05's that came stock with the flat hood.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

'06 has faster power seat motors.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

abright52 said:


> '06 has faster power seat motors.


:agree 

They went from Lethargic to slow. :willy::willy:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the 06's exhaust manifolds are lighter, seems I read something about they flow a tad better than the previous...:rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I think the 06's exhaust manifolds are lighter, seems I read something about they flow a tad better than the previous...:rofl:


That is true. The LS2's manifolds are thiner GM said they reduced the wall thickness, better flow and lighter.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> They went from Lethargic to slow. :willy::willy:


No $hit. Can't believe there can be anything slower than my '06 motors. 
JC


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

gm4life said:


> 2004- LS1 350hp 365lbs-ft tq. Flat hood, single side exit dual exhust, 4l60e auto.
> 2005- LS2 400hp 400lbs-ft tq, Hood, Split dual exhaust, stronger diff, stonger driveshaft, bigger front brakes, red calipers, vented rear disk. 18in rims available, 2 1/2 exhaust, gauge font changed, 4l65E auto.
> 2006- Same as 05 has black tail lights, door lock switch in center console, lighted stering wheel controls.


would it be worth it to find me a 05 or 06 diff & driveshaft and swap it out?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's funny but at least we have them....on both sides.


----------

